

Douglas Adams: Parrots the Universe and Everything. DNA dies ten years ago today - cavedave
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZG8HBuDjgc

======
cavedave
Also great "How to Stop Worrying and Learn to Love the Internet"
<http://www.douglasadams.com/dna/19990901-00-a.html>

